# Intrathecal question



## rochellebassett (Jul 1, 2010)

When using a spinal anesthetic as your sole anesthetic for a cesarean or urology procedure, can you bill 62311 if intrathecal opiate was injected?


----------



## kmaher (Jul 5, 2010)

I do billing for CRNA's and they use this as well, and I'm fairly new to coding this stuff.  Do you use the 01992 or the 01991 for the Anesthesia code on these.  Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

